# RSI: Rogers Sugar



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure if anyone on the forum owns this stock but it reported good earnings yesterday. Looks like the maple syrup is helping them out.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Thanks for the update. That's sweet news ... one of my buy, hold and almost forgotten stock.


----------



## FairTrade (Apr 29, 2021)

Back to work legislation was recently passed to get striking dock workers back to work in Montreal. CUPE representative says "The union will contest the validity of this bill" calling it unconstitutional. It doesn't look like this will be resolved quickly. RSI has a cane sugar processing facility at this port that is presumably dependant on CUPE workers. Share price doesn't seem to be affected as of yet. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

RSI is a dog and the future of sugar is dead.
Not sure why anyone would own this.
My advice would be to sell everything.


----------



## FairTrade (Apr 29, 2021)

As boring as it may be, I think sugar will always have it's place. I've made significant returns swing trading with a great dividend to boot. Most recently, I sold with a 40% return when I learned of the strike. I'm surprised the share price hasn't much been affected yet.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Still holding this sleepy boring dog for ... what, a decade now? Believe the annual generated dividends have surpassed my ACB.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in on this too. Not too complicated. Is not high fruitcose corn syrup, and their move into maple syrup products makes the annual report a bit interesting. But the share price doesn't get too bouncy, and the nice quarterly dividends keep on coming.

If it were car it would be a four door auto Toyota Corolla with 100K on it. You have a pretty good sense with a bit of care the thing is easily going to make it to another 100k.And it gets you where you are going most places no fuss no muss.


----------

